

ASK HN: I lack programming skills but want an IT future suggestions? - iapetos

I have time and again tried my hands on learning programming logic. I have recently for instance tried Android development although I am not too proficient in Java. I can understand the code but when it comes to implementation I lack the logic perspective.<p>Earlier I have tried my hands on at Unix and Linux Admin stuff. At present I am working as a recruiter but in the long run I would like to secure an IT job or atleast contribute to Open source projects.<p>What are the prospects in UNIX admin jobs be it onsite or remote.<p>Please do provide your perspective on the same.
======
apsurd
If you are talking about web-based development, you have to build a complete
application all by yourself, from top to bottom in my opinion.

This means all design work, UI, HTML, javascript. All backend application code
that serves the the app/endpoints etc including any database components. And
finally you have to have configured your own linux box running the
aforementioned application components.

This sounds really overwhelming because it is. And I honestly don't think,
statistically speaking, the majority of web-devs would be able to pull this
off all by themselves. (I'm not talking about HN cuz I'd say the inverse if we
just sampled HN web-devs).

The point is that you are going to get your ass handed to you trying to figure
it all out and you are going to feel inadequate and scared and maybe want to
give up. I don't know, but I think this kind of "test" proves to yourself
whether or not you truly care about making web-based software.

The important realization here is that if you prove your passion to _yourself_
I super-guarantee you this same passion will emanate through your bones and
you'll have no problem convincing any company to give you a shot - passion is
infectious.

Realize that the quality of the application is not as important as the fact
that you yourself actually finished the project, it works (to some degree of
work) and you can show it off proudly, source-code and all to your potential
employer.

You don't need to be a super-designer; I'm not suggesting you train to be an
elite systems ops guy. I'm saying show you are not afraid of being a "problem-
solver" by solving problems, and you'll be fine =)

Best of luck to you.

~~~
iapetos
@apsurd Thanks. Appreciate your response. Yes I realize what you mean by
getting involved in a complete application. I set out to achieve the same but
ever so often I try to choose a language to learn and then I just cannot grasp
the concepts.

I keep figuring out should I learn Java first or should I go back to C that I
learnt years ago. This is where I am stuck and I needed help with.

------
wh-uws
Are you looking for a developer job or unix sys admin?

For dev I would read this: [http://www.andrewmunn.com/2011/01/how-to-land-an-
internship-...](http://www.andrewmunn.com/2011/01/how-to-land-an-internship-
at-a-top-tier-software-company/)

I know it says intern but i promise if you get to know that stuff well enough
it would get you full time as well.

Also get "Cracking the Coding Interview" and "Programming Interviews Exposed"

Those give pretty good overviews about what is base level knowledge to get you
up to speed for a developer role.

Then things would get domain specific from there

Others would have to chime in for sys admin

~~~
iapetos
@wh-uws I meant that I have tried my hands at coding but I succumb to it and
give up feeling I cannot grab the concepts and the system admin stuff I have
no issues with but although i could take system admin as a focus I feel with
being an admin I cannot create something of my own and thats what keeps me
going back to learning code. I keep switching languages and I believe that is
what is screwing the efforts up.

Thank you for the link. Looks like a good read.

